# All women really want is a man with a job



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

> What do women want more than anything in a lifelong mate? For him to have a steady job.​ Solid employment is the #1 priority women are looking for in a husband, more than compatibility in raising children or in moral and religious beliefs, according to a Pew Research Center study released Wednesday. Having the same education or racial/ethnic background are far lower on the list.​ Men have different priorities. Their main concern is having similar ideas about having and rising children.​ Three in 10 never-married Americans who want to settle down say the main reason they haven't is that they can't find someone who has what they are looking for in a spouse.​ The pool of eligible bachelors, however, has been shrinking.​ Participation in the labor force among men - particularly young men - has fallen significantly in recent decades. Only 82% of men ages 25 to 34 were in the workforce in 2012, down from 93% in 1960.​ http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31693114&nid=1010&title=what-do-women-want-in-a-husband-a-job&s_cid=queue-9​


 There you have it fellas.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

It's more than just a job. I work full time. I get a decent salary, but it's not a great salary either. I do a lot of online dating due to the anxiety we all have in common here, and conversations always end in one of two ways...

1. They ask what I do for a living, I tell them retail management, they stop talking.

2. They ask how much money I make, I tell them that it's none of their business and tell them to move on.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

This seems pretty obvious, why marry someone you'll have to support? That's setting yourself up for a ****ty life.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a steady job. Where are you girls? 

OP i'm pretty sure ticking the employment box, but none of the other boxes, will get you nowhere.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> I have a steady job. Where are you girls?
> 
> OP i'm pretty sure ticking the employment box, but none of the other boxes, will get you nowhere.


No but according to that its the biggest one.. and usually first on their checklist.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Well hopefully that'll help me seem more interesting in the near future (I don't have the job yet but I'm being trained for it). Lots of people go "ooh, that's interesting" when I tell them what my career plans are. 

Obviously you've got to have more than just a steady job to attract someone but I get the appeal. It's much more interesting for me to say "I'm training to be a Radiographer" than "I work as a cashier" which was my old job.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> Participation in the labor force among men - particularly young men -


Not a huge problem then, young women seem to be less concerned with stability from what I've seen.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Rixy said:


> Well hopefully that'll help me seem more interesting in the near future (I don't have the job yet but I'm being trained for it). Lots of people go "ooh, that's interesting" when I tell them what my career plans are.
> 
> Obviously you've got to have more than just a steady job to attract someone but I get the appeal. It's much more interesting for me to say "I'm training to be a Radiographer" than "I work as a cashier" which was my old job.


A cashier job isn't a steady job. At least in Canada, that's not something that's full time work in most places, and if it is, it's still minimum wage... which is never enough to live on your own.

What I've noticed in recent years, is a trend among women that requires a potential date to make a lot of money. They don't care if he's a lawyer, a mill worker or a drug dealer. The type of job isn't important, it's how much you make. In today's cost of living, if anyone wants to start a family while working honest/legal jobs, both the man and woman need to be working full time jobs with a decent salary. Even then, good luck affording more than 1-2 kids. High paying jobs aren't out there for everyone. I have friends with college degrees who can't find anything better than retail management. How much you actually earn simply determines whether or not you can afford a big house, a small house or maybe a condo instead.

Because of today's cost of living, I also expect a woman I am looking to date to have a full time job at a decent salary. Me expecting that as a man however, seems to be not so acceptable in society.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Women: don't be gold diggers.


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

Over 14 at my current job and I do okay money wise for the area I live. No one lined up waiting though


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I've heard of opposite sex monks meeting in Buddhist monasteries.....not much hope of future employment surely?
can meditate together to stave off hunger pains at least from no work


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shameful said:


> This seems pretty obvious, why marry someone you'll have to support? That's setting yourself up for a ****ty life.


I'll have to agree with this. I don't want to support a man the rest of his life, specially if I don't even have a high paying job myself.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 23, 2014)

When will people learn that there are much more important things in life than money?

Yeah, you waste your life working 40 hours/week to buy some useless house that'll depreciate quickly and that you'll get bored of after a few months. I'll have double your free time and actually live my life


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Aardvark said:


> When will people learn that there are much more important things in life than money?
> 
> Yeah, you waste your life working 40 hours/week to buy some useless house that'll depreciate quickly and that you'll get bored of after a few months. I'll have double your free time and actually live my life


Yeah screw money, lets live on the street. We can eat out of dumpsters and then die when we get minor easily treatable infections. At least we have all the free time in the world to sit around holding signs begging.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kris10 said:


> I'll have to agree with this. I don't want to support a man the rest of his life, specially if I don't even have a high paying job myself.


Nobody is suggesting that men are looking to find women to support them financially. What is turning a lot of men off dating, is women not giving them a chance until they know they will be supported financially. That's called gold digging.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Being broke is no fun.


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 23, 2014)

Shameful said:


> Yeah screw money, lets live on the street. We can eat out of dumpsters and then die when we get minor easily treatable infections. At least we have all the free time in the world to sit around holding signs begging.


If that's what you got out of my post, I feel bad for you. Keep slaving away.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Having financial stability is pretty important to most people, it's no surprise. It depends on the reason why as well, if they are studying or seeking work then I don't see the issue, but if they simply intend to ride the doll wave and live off government money then that's a major.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

im not sharing my _hard earned moneyz_.. **** you.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I would prefer a woman with at least a part-time job. Just indicates a willingness to share financial responsibility.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

PGVan said:


> It's more than just a job. I work full time. I get a decent salary, but it's not a great salary either. I do a lot of online dating due to the anxiety we all have in common here, and conversations always end in one of two ways...
> 
> 1. They ask what I do for a living, I tell them retail management, they stop talking.
> 
> 2. They ask how much money I make, I tell them that it's none of their business and tell them to move on.


 She aint messin with no broke *****


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Ironically, I had 2 out of 4 girlfriends when I was broke...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

PGVan said:


> Because of today's cost of living, I also expect a woman I am looking to date to have a full time job at a decent salary. Me expecting that as a man however, seems to be not so acceptable in society.


I think most men would consider that a plus, but lets be honest, how many of us would turn down even a halfway decent looking woman if she said she was unemployed, versus how many women would do the same for an unemployed man.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

riderless said:


> I've heard of opposite sex monks meeting in Buddhist monasteries.....not much hope of future employment surely?
> can meditate together to stave off hunger pains at least from no work


I think that falls under rules of the internet, all the monks are guys


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I think most men would consider that a plus, but lets be honest, how many of us would turn down even a halfway decent looking woman if she said she was unemployed, versus how many women would do the same for an unemployed man.


Are you saying you'd date and marry an unemployed woman? Why???


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

knightofdespair said:


> I think most men would consider that a plus, but lets be honest, how many of us would turn down even a halfway decent looking woman if she said she was unemployed, versus how many women would do the same for an unemployed man.


You're not wrong generally speaking. That said, I think it's about the same for both genders. Money means less to women the better looking the guy is. If you see an attractive woman walking around holding hands with a slob in jogging pants with his gut hanging out from his t-shirt, it's because he makes lots of money somehow.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

Perhaps there is a difference in the framing of the question to each gender, because to me these almost sound like the same goals from different perspectives.

The men rate having similar ideas about child rearing as a priority, but the women might also be thinking about child rearing from the perspective of needing a man that works full time to support the family while the mother is on maternity leave.

It might be informative to look at a breakdown of men and women and the desire to have children or not as well.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Shameful said:


> Are you saying you'd date and marry an unemployed woman? Why???


Me, yeah, because I realize a job is a temporary thing.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Aka no chance in hell over here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

knightofdespair said:


> Me, yeah, because I realize a job is a temporary thing.


That's what needs to be clarified here. If it's someone who is simply temporarily out of work with ambitions to begin a career or some other form of supporting themselves financially then I doubt many would have an issue with it. But if they don't ever intend on working well it's a different story, for me at least.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

crap after I did my best to get sacked ...:tiptoe


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> That's what needs to be clarified here. If it's someone who is simply temporarily out of work with ambitions to begin a career or some other form of supporting themselves financially then I doubt many would have an issue with it. But if they don't ever intend on working well it's a different story, for me at least.


If it's a chronic condition with little chance of changing, that's no good.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I didn't actually get sacked I just left for 2 days when management acted like dicks then went back...they said that was bad though..


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I think it's important to remember the question was about what they look for in a spouse. It's not like everyone who's looking to date is looking to get married to the next person they date, so this survey has limited use.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

statistics seem to be about US men and women, a bit culture-centric to generalise to folks everywhere

self-reported desires don't equal real desires

stats about normal folk not useful for non-normal folk


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Other breaking news: the sun is hot.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

People tend to date others with the same socioeconomic background so whether you're poor or rich, it all works out!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I met a nice older single mother online and I'm just lying that I have a good job. If she knew I had my issues and had been unemployed so long she'd have blocked me. 

She's made it clear she wants sex soon, so I can't risk losing this chance to lose it at last. I feel an arsehole, but it's my only option.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

AceP said:


> I met a nice older single mother online and I'm just lying that I have a good job. She's made it clear she wants sex soon, so I can't risk losing this chance to lose it at last. I feel an arsehole, but it's my only option.


You're being a bad person. Tell her the truth.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

AceP said:


> I met a nice older single mother online and I'm just lying that I have a good job. If she knew I had my issues and had been unemployed so long she'd have blocked me.
> 
> She's made it clear she wants sex soon, so I can't risk losing this chance to lose it at last. I feel an arsehole, but it's my only option.


Fake it till you make it, though this one is a bit more extreme.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Waifu said:


> You're being a bad person. Tell her the truth.


What if I were female and wanting sex with a guy and was unemployed? Oh wait... it wouldn't matter and 9/10 times the guy wouldn't care she was jobless. No I need to lie and you are powerless to stop me! :yes


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

AceP said:


> What if I were female and wanting sex with a guy and was unemployed? Oh wait... it wouldn't matter and 9/10 times the guy wouldn't care she was jobless. No I need to lie and you are powerless to stop me! :yes


:spank


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

AceP said:


> I met a nice older single mother online and I'm just lying that I have a good job. If she knew I had my issues and had been unemployed so long she'd have blocked me.
> 
> She's made it clear she wants sex soon, so I can't risk losing this chance to lose it at last. I feel an arsehole, but it's my only option.


Be very careful when dating a single mother.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

all men really want is a woman who ***** * **** job


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I met a couple who were living on the street and they actually looked really happy together.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I have a pretty decent work history, but the few months I've ever been out of work it definitely makes things harder. I think the whole point of the article is that men are being judged by their jobs, which are very transitory in the modern economy. I know plenty of people who were making 60-100k at one point but lost that niche job and simply nothing out there over 35-45k in that field anymore.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

For the most part this is something that just has to be accepted. Something similar would be if a woman complained how men like curves - it's just how we're wired. Yes it's not exactly egalitarian but going down the logical route on this is not really going to change things. 

The only possible thing that men (and this is purely theoretical) can do is socially evolve - to factor in a woman's financial situation too when it comes to attraction. I'm not sure if there's enough will or foresight to do that though.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

A job helps, but no it simply is not a golden ticket getting with women.

I've had a job since I was 23 (I'm 35 now) I've never had a girlfriend. I've had a girlfriend.

Conversely there are several guys in my family who have never had jobs who always have girls around their arm. One had this hot girl stalking him mean while I can't get girls to go out with me


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

hmnut said:


> A job helps, but no it simply is not a golden ticket getting with women.
> 
> Conversely there are several guys in my family who have never had jobs who always have girls around their arm. One had this hot girl stalking him mean while I can't get girls to go out with me


Absolutely. Out of all my friends, the one who's been unemployed the most is the one who never has any trouble getting a girlfriend. It's not just looks, either, like I initially thought. Sure he's a handsome dude but over the past 10 years or so his looks have really declined... he's lost most of his hair, gained lots of weight. But you know what? He's still irresistible to women. It's just the way he carries himself, the twinkle in his eye, the fact that he's confident and _expects_ women to like him instead of thinking if it happened it would be an undeserved miracle, like I do.

So yeah the whole premise of this topic is wrong. I've seen _homeless_ dudes who had girlfriends. When it comes to attracting women, you either have it or you don't. Jobs or money has nothing to do with it.
.
.
.
OK, maybe if you're looking for a specific kind of materialistic, upwardly mobile woman and you want her to agree to your marriage proposal, than yeah, I guess you better have a decent job. Otherwise, not important.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

hmnut said:


> A job helps, but no it simply is not a golden ticket getting with women.
> 
> I've had a job since I was 23 (I'm 35 now) I've never had a girlfriend. I've had a girlfriend.
> 
> Conversely there are several guys in my family who have never had jobs who always have girls around their arm. One had this hot girl stalking him mean while I can't get girls to go out with me


Similar experience here. I understand that anecdotes in plural do not compare to scientific study, but my experience has been anything but results mentioned in the article.

I have male friends who make six figure salaries and are bodybuilders who can't get a girlfriend, and it isn't for a lack of trying either. On the other hand many of my male friends who are either unemployed or have incomes not much higher than they had in high school have had little trouble, often dating girls that make more than they do. Finally, I know among my social circle a 31 year old woman who had her choice between a number of different guys, but decided to go for a 18 year old social pariah who is in dire financial straits.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, well you know. Can't blame a woman for not wanting to be with someone who isn't doing anything with their life.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, well you know. Can't blame a woman for not wanting to be with someone who isn't doing anything with their life.


People are free to choose to be with anyone they want.

My complaint is that there is just too much sympathy for those who make poor decisions, often in the form of money spent on government programs to bail them out of their poor life choices. The person who gets in a bad relationship is _always the faultless victim_, nevermind that they made the decision to date the other person in the first place.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

In other words a wage slave so they can get him to spend money on her yay


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Student bum - had a girlfriend (somehow, not from uni)

*fast forward a few years*

Unemployed bum - had a girlfriend (not sure how that one happened either)

*fast forward again to now*

Working full time - haven't spoke to a woman irl outside of work since my ex like 2 years ago.

Think I did it wrong somewhere down the line! 

Wouldnt mind, I'd actually appreciate a girlfriend a lot more now I'm working, I think during the student/unemployed phases we spent far too much time together which honestly bothered me more than it should. I can't do that, I need my own space


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

To turn things around slightly, one of the reasons I broke up with an ex-girlfriend was her inability to hold down a job. In the two years that we dated she must have gone through at least eight different career paths. 

It wasn't about the money, and I can understand people needing to find something they feel happy with, but it was how quick she gave up on everything which annoyed me the most. The second a job got too difficult or she was forced to learn something new, she quit and passed them blame onto something else. 

If someone runs at the first sign of difficulty, well that's not someone I can trust by my side.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I think is actually rather fascinating and a cool article. For it to be the number one priority. It's nice to know you should just focus on something practical and not worry about how good looking you are, how cool you are, or have some other vague, somewhat shallow trait. It's not something most people tell you either when you're stuck. And for me it doesn't really scream sexiness...I don't know. I just think this is really refreshing and great to hear.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think it's shallow as such, but I find it odd that it's the number one priority. I can understand seeing it as important, but honestly, the top priority? And something else, are we talking about having a job, just any job to get through life, or having a well payed job? Because there would be a huge difference between the two of those. It's one thing to want someone who is able to feed themselves and another to demand someone who has enough money to spoil you. The first is being reasonable, the second is being entitled and spoiled. Also, I'm wondering, do the reasons for being unemployed come into play at all here? I mean, it's also one thing to be lazy and unambitious, it's another to be living in this crappy time where getting a job is hard as hell. And are these women employed themselves? It's one thing not wanting to support someone else financially, it's another to demand someone else to financially support you themselves. There are a lot of variables here that determine whether this is shallow or not.


----------



## venomous (Sep 25, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

LOL When will you guys stop generalising all females?!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Sunset Seeker said:


> LOL When will you guys stop generalising all females?!


Nevaaaaar!

Lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AceP said:


> I met a nice older single mother online and I'm just lying that I have a good job. If she knew I had my issues and had been unemployed so long she'd have blocked me.
> 
> She's made it clear she wants sex soon, so I can't risk losing this chance to lose it at last. I feel an arsehole, but it's my only option.


I hope she doesn't have trust issues, because once she finds out the truth she'll probably be even more bitter towards men.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Sunset Seeker said:


> LOL When will you guys stop generalising all females?!


On SAS?

You'll be waiting a long time :b


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Other breaking news: the sun is hot.


 my kind of humour


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

That's Robert Kraft. He's a billionaire. That's _*not*_ his daughter.

You don't have to be a billionaire. If you work hard, achieve some success and develop some confidence you'll have plenty of women.

So many guys here complaining about what they look like, the genetic lotery, etc. It doesn't matter.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Going for the comment about a retail manager, all the retail managers that I've worked for have been married with kids. Obviously, they are meeting women who find that attractive.

The biggest insult is not being a cashier with a minimum wage job. It's not having the income to afford nice things. If you are rich, you bring more to the table, because you, by association, have less stress about financial woes. If I earned even 13 dollars an hour doing a cashier's job, I would...but when I could be earning 40 bucks an hour pushing papers and typing on a computer, why would I waste it doing a cashier's job unless I had to?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Moar like men with a lot of money. Of course, they'll deny this truth.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't really care who makes more money in the relationship. I would just want him to enjoy the job he studied for. 

It's one thing to want your partner/spouse to work so you can leech off them and it's another to want them to work (homemaking included) so then you both are putting similar or equal effort into the relationship. 

Anyways no, not all women want a guy with a high-paying job.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Women want men for security and validation. 
Men want women for sex and companionship.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Well supporting someone financially doesn't sound fun at all. I probably wouldn't mind if I was rich, but other than that I'd really rather not. I wouldn't expect to be supported financially either. It'd also be a different story if I was already in a relationship with someone who got laid off or fired and they were looking for a new job.



coeur_brise said:


> People tend to date others with the same socioeconomic background so whether you're poor or rich, it all works out!


Yeah, especially for serious relationships I think.


----------



## Frozenvoice (Jul 15, 2013)

AceP said:


> I met a nice older single mother online and I'm just lying that I have a good job. If she knew I had my issues and had been unemployed so long she'd have blocked me.
> 
> She's made it clear she wants sex soon, so I can't risk losing this chance to lose it at last. I feel an arsehole, but it's my only option.


I dont blame you. In this society being a virgin is pure hell. At a certain age its no longer cute and people consider it creepy. I will go the random drunk at a bar route if I am still a virgin by 30. I didnt want it to be that way and I am a romantic at heart but if I'm 30 I will have no choice.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

> It's no surprise that the loss of a job can be devastating to marriages and households in the aftermath of a prolonged recession that has changed many Americans' views of marriage -- for the worse.
> A child who has lived through their parents' divorce has long-lasting scars. If the scars are because of financial insecurity, they can influence that child's life decisions for years to come. That could be one reason why many younger Americans are delaying marriage until they're financially stable.
> According to a new study released last week by the Pew Research Center, the share of American adults who have never married is at "an historic high," after years of a declining marriage rate.
> In 2012, one in five adults ages 25 and older had never been married, according to the Pew analysis of census date. By contrast, only about one in ten people in that age bracket had never been married.
> ...



Article basically showing even if you had a job, losing it skyrockets chances of divorce even down the road.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> That's Robert Kraft. He's a billionaire. That's _*not*_ his daughter.
> 
> You don't have to be a billionaire. If you work hard, achieve some success and develop some confidence you'll have plenty of women.
> 
> So many guys here complaining about what they look like, the genetic lotery, etc. It doesn't matter.


Yeah you just have to be one of the what, 1000 people out of 7+ billion who have managed to stash that much money.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> Article basically showing even if you had a job, losing it skyrockets chances of divorce even down the road.


_"...to have and to hold, from this day forward, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, until death do us part._"

My a**


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*IMHO, women want a number of things in her mate, depending on their age:

Excitement
Humor
faithfulness
Goal-oriented
devotion to God (whichever religion)
strong family

If there is one item that can substitute all the above, it is Self-sufficiency.
A man that is either wealthy or actively has enough resources to 
live lavishly*


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been gainfully employed my entire adult life, I'd expect the same from my mate. My fiancé makes less money than I do though, that doesn't bother me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

On my Facebook there is a girl who went on a rant about being fed up with seeing her friends and family support black men with no jobs. Nothing wrong with wanting a partner that won't leech from you.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> That's Robert Kraft. He's a billionaire. That's _*not*_ his daughter.












This is Steve Bauer. He is NOT a billionaire. That is *not* his daughter. I got to see her in real life. She is that attractive.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

nubly said:


> On my Facebook there is a girl who went on a rant about being fed up with seeing her friends and family support blick men with no jobs.


What's a blick man?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> What's a blick man?


Typo for black.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> There you have it fellas.


My nearly 20 years of solid well-paying jobs definitely says otherwise. Maybe I should wear t-shirts with this message on my back: "Intelligent, creative, gainfully employed. Are you wet yet?"


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Going for the comment about a retail manager, all the retail managers that I've worked for have been married with kids. Obviously, they are meeting women who find that attractive.


 I have a few colleagues who are married as well. They also have the luxury of being, frankly, above-average or better in the looks department. I don't think I'm ugly by any means. I have no problem with how I look, but I'm also not the guy women give a second look to when out and about. I make $37k (Canadian) before taxes. It's just not enough for most women.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> The biggest insult is not being a cashier with a minimum wage job. It's not having the income to afford nice things. If you are rich, you bring more to the table, because you, by association, have less stress about financial woes. If I earned even 13 dollars an hour doing a cashier's job, I would...but when I could be earning 40 bucks an hour pushing papers and typing on a computer, why would I waste it doing a cashier's job unless I had to?


 I say this with respect... No s*** you would take a $40/hr office job over a $13/hour job doing anything. Let me know when we can all snap our fingers and walk into that high-paying job.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

VanGogh said:


> My nearly 20 years of solid well-paying jobs definitely says otherwise. Maybe I should wear t-shirts with this message on my back: "Intelligent, creative, gainfully employed. Are you wet yet?"


Well its just one main item on their list, but for more and more men finding an upper tier job just plain isn't on the table. If you're under 30 they don't exist and for older folks that had them, every day they find that their 'necessary' function got shipped away and nothing in their state pays even half what they were getting.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

She can give him a job anytime if that's what she wants. Handjob, blowjob, boobjob etc. :clap


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

That's all she likes me for?

Well s***.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

It's more complicated than that...let me be politically incorrect & flutter feathers:
-Asian women marry white men as a status symbol
-Rich black men marry white women as a status symbol
-Rich Asian men marry either white or Asian women
-Old/Rich white men marry young white models as trophy wives
-Black women w/ a college degrees marry out of their race b/c there aren't enough Black men w/ a college degrees
-Immigrants marry within their own race (Mexicans/Africans/Persians...etc) 
-Jews marry Jews

For the most part the "White Privilege" rule applies to the dating scene in America:
-White women are soughed after by men of every race (as long as they're "HOT")
-White men are soughed after by Asian females (as long as they have a job)


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sure that job at mickey dees really gets 'em moist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MildSA said:


> It's more complicated than that...let me be politically incorrect & flutter feathers:
> -Asian women marry white men as a status symbol
> -Rich black men marry white women as a status symbol
> -Rich Asian men marry either white or Asian women
> ...


A recent American study online suggested that Asian women were the most sought after female group. White guys seem to consistantly come out on top in every study though. Usually average people seem to have a preference for their own race (this I base on anecdotal evidence mostly), though for some weird reason this is often not true of Asian women or men in a few studies I've seen.

My own personal unpc take on it is that a specific subset of white women are more popular among certain people - somewhat tall, slim, blonde, nice legs, very attractive and others not so much. For the whole trophy wife thing you don't often see photos of petite curvy brunettes with hazel eyes, you know?

Your point applies to people looking for cliche trophy wives/husbands though.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> A recent American study online suggested that Asian women were the most sought after female group. White guys seem to consistantly come out on top in every study though. Usually average people seem to have a preference for their own race (this I base on anecdotal evidence mostly), though for some weird reason this is often not true of Asian women or men in a few studies I've seen.
> 
> My own personal unpc take on it is that a specific subset of white women are more popular among certain people - somewhat tall, slim, blonde, nice legs, very attractive and others not so much. For the whole trophy wife thing you don't often see photos of petite curvy brunettes with hazel eyes, you know?
> 
> Your point applies to people looking for cliche trophy wives/husbands though.


 I never even see Asian women around here


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Having a job is just shorthand for having personality traits that appeal to women, like confidence, independence, persistence, the ability to plan ahead, etc. It's those traits that women are attracted to, not the job. It's just that having those kinds of traits means you're probably going to have a job, too, which is why women use it as a quick way to test for those kinds of traits. People are mistaking the cause for the effect.



Persephone The Dread said:


> A recent American study online suggested that Asian women were the most sought after female group. White guys seem to consistantly come out on top in every study though. Usually average people seem to have a preference for their own race (this I base on anecdotal evidence mostly), though for some weird reason this is often not true of Asian women or men in a few studies I've seen.
> 
> My own personal unpc take on it is that a specific subset of white women are more popular among certain people - somewhat tall, slim, blonde, nice legs, very attractive and others not so much. For the whole trophy wife thing you don't often see photos of petite curvy brunettes with hazel eyes, you know?
> 
> Your point applies to people looking for cliche trophy wives/husbands though.


I wonder if there's a connection between the appeal of white men and their perceived social/financial status? Are they more popular simply because there's a stereotype that they're more often rich and powerful? I have a feeling the results of those studies would look drastically different if there was a stereotype that black men were more likely to be rich and powerful.

Also, the trophy wife thing has to be looked at from both sides of the equation. Tall, slim, blonde, attractive women are told that society values them more and many of them are happy to exploit that stereotype to land a desirable mate. Trophy wives and the men who want trophy wives find each other.


----------

